# Supprimer un serveur smtp de la liste des Préférences Mail (ouf !)



## archeos (5 Mai 2003)

Salut
Voilà : je me suis (un peu) planté en configurant les serveurs d'envoi de mes différents comptes de courrier. Donc j'ai du les modifier plusieurss fois , dans les préférences de mail (dans modifier le compte, onglet informations du compte, menu déroulant serveur smtp). 
Mais nulle part je ne vois de bouton supprimer pour supprimer les serveurs aux mauvaises adresses. Ils restent aux cotés des bons dans ce menu déroulant. Il y a le bouton options, qui me permet d'effacer le nom du serveur. Mais le menu déroulant garde la ligne ou l'adresse était notée avec simplement : monnom. 
Comment diable faire pour éliminer ces scories ?


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mai 2003)

Et voici *la solution*.


----------



## archeos (5 Mai 2003)

Merci. et zut pour la gaffe de ma part, c'est vrai qu'on devrai coupler la fonction Recherche des forums avec une recherche sur Macbidouille, et je n'y ai pas pensé

mea culpa


----------

